# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Орки, победившие технарей Как силовики внедрились в «Лабораторию Касперского» — и к чему это привело. Расследование Ильи Жегулева

## hou

https://meduza.io/feature/2018/01/22...vshie-tehnarey

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## lylanaro

А почему сразу орки ? FBR внедряет же в WIndows слежку и орками FBR ни кто не называет.

----------

